

Living pictures formed by thousands of US soldiers - rglovejoy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturepicturegalleries/5940073/Mole-and-Thomas-living-pictures-formed-by-thousands-of-US-soldiers.html

======
nopassrecover
They look awesome but I hate sites that force me to click n times for n
images. I wish advertisers had a better method of paying than pageviews.

